# Travel Mug For My Son . . .



## Kevin (Jan 30, 2016)

Here's another one - my son saw it before he went back to Abilene but hasn't seen it since I got the finish on it. He's excited to get it. Keeps asking me for pics to show his friends and I say nope you can show it them Tuesday it goes out Monday> FAR from perfect but I am learning on each one. . . .





















You can see the ding on the lid in one pic. Told him I already had it broke in for him. Stuffed a twenty in the mug and said the first starbuck was on me.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 11


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 30, 2016)

Very nice Kev!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## hmmvbreaker (Jan 30, 2016)

Wood and coffee. Two of my favorites. Now, we just need wood thermoses......

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 30, 2016)

Nice going on the mug @Kevin and I really like the shadows.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 30, 2016)

What did you use for a finish Kevin? Nicely done


----------



## woodman6415 (Jan 30, 2016)

Awesome cup ... But only gave him enough for half cup of Starbucks ... That stuff is expensive

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 30, 2016)

woodman6415 said:


> Awesome cup ... But only gave him enough for half cup of Starbucks ... That stuff is expensive



That was why I used a sarcastic smiley when I mentioned the twenty to buy his forst cup of starbuck joe. Just expensive flavored milk is all it is. Wish I had thought of it though.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Jan 30, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> What did you use for a finish Kevin? Nicely done



I have had nothing but problems with polyurethane lately and I don't know why. Different topic. SO normally I would take it to my body shop friend but he retired last month and sold his shop. So I figured no problem the new owner can shoot it. He said you bet come pick it up tomorrow.

I have shot better finishes after a bottle of sour mash. You can't see it in the images but the finish is not even. I don't know what the term is, but you can see the individual "bumps" of his final coat. I guess you'd call it "bumpy". I have to find a new body shop guy or talk mine into coming out of retirement. Or maybe I need to learn how to be a consistently competent finisher myself. Sometimes I'd compare my finish on a piece to anyone, but usually I am not happy. I am a finish snob though. Grrrr.


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jan 30, 2016)

The mug looks great. I keep thinking I should start turning ,but already have enough projects in mind to fill the rest of my woodworking life, but buying new tools and learning a new craft is always fun. Maybe after I learn box making

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 30, 2016)

Great looking mug with that purdy FBE

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 30, 2016)

Like the FBE. Where did you get the hardware for the mug? Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 30, 2016)

That is a sweet cup Kevin, good job! Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 30, 2016)

Cool beans! I have an old coffee mug that I've been wanting to try to turn a body for. 
Have you tried those small sprayers named Preval...
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Preval-9-oz-Complete-Spray-Gun-267/202533738

I've used it a few times with paint with surprisingly good results....I don't see how it wouldn't work with a clear coat...and they are $$cheap...


----------



## HomeBody (Jan 31, 2016)

I used to use poly on gunstocks when I first started. Here's an easy way to get good results. Buy a pint of poly and a spray can of the exact same stuff. Apply from pint with brush until you get pores filled and finish built up a little. Wet sand with 400 paper, then spray the final coat. I could get a finish right up there with Ruger factory finishes, except it was poly and I didn't like it much on guns so quit using it. Gary

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 2 | Useful 1


----------



## sprucegum (Feb 3, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I have had nothing but problems with polyurethane lately and I don't know why. Different topic. SO normally I would take it to my body shop friend but he retired last month and sold his shop. So I figured no problem the new owner can shoot it. He said you bet come pick it up tomorrow.
> 
> I have shot better finishes after a bottle of sour mash. You can't see it in the images but the finish is not even. I don't know what the term is, but you can see the individual "bumps" of his final coat. I guess you'd call it "bumpy". I have to find a new body shop guy or talk mine into coming out of retirement. Or maybe I need to learn how to be a consistently competent finisher myself. Sometimes I'd compare my finish on a piece to anyone, but usually I am not happy. I am a finish snob though. Grrrr.



I have been messing around with some good old Bulls eye Shellac lately, we used to use it for everything before polly got popular. Dries fast and I like the smell of it. I did a mill with it put on 3 coats then buffed it on the lathe with some 00 steel wool then rubbed it down with some bees wax & mineral oil finish. Don't know how it will hold up but it looks good now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 3, 2016)

I went for durable. Let me know how your shellac holds up. On my auction PM I used shellac (sanding sealer) then poly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

